# How long would this physique take to achieve ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I know this a difficult question to answer as there are so many factors.

But i really like this type of physique



Im not really a fan of the ultra low fat "bodybuilding" physiques

How long would it take to get a body like this with assistance ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king yrs l reckon, even if possible.

Were all different mate, no one can guarantee what they will actually look like till they get there, its all in the genes baby :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> I know this a difficult question to answer as there are so many factors.
> 
> But i really like this type of physique
> 
> ...


3 months


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> 3 months


Would you need to take gear?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*king yrs l reckon, even if possible.
> 
> Were all different mate, no one can guarantee what they will actually look like till they get there, its all in the genes baby :lol:


Agree. Probably not possible for 99% of us


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You wanna look fat? Awesome


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> I know this a difficult question to answer as there are so many factors.
> 
> But i really like this type of physique
> 
> ...


Eat sh1t loads and lift heavy mate. Depends on how your body is. I probably could never grt that size until im in my 30s maybe.

I watched a documentry about a guy who started at like 13 stone or something and built up to be a strongman competitor. If i can find it on the internet ill post it, it was quite interesting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Agree. Probably not possible for 99% of us


Very very VERY few of us will ever reach our full potential in the sport as its just not in us to do so.

And its impossible to guess what our full potential would actually be, IMO of course.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Depends how many cherry turnovers in a day you can eat! :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> You wanna look fat? Awesome


I wouldn't say he is fat....i think he looks massive


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Very very VERY few of us will ever reach our full potential in the sport as its just not in us to do so.
> 
> And its impossible to guess what our full potential would actually be, IMO of course.


Would be rather depressing if I've reached my full potential now,but as you say,who knows. This could be as good as it gets


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fu*king yrs l reckon, even if possible.
> 
> Were all different mate, no one can guarantee what they will actually look like till they get there, its all in the genes baby :lol:


Years to look shít..... No thanks.

Yeah he has mass, but it's not a physique i would second glance at walking down the street tbh


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Depends what kind of genes you have so its impossible to say whether you would look lie that guys physique, he looks like he is quite thick set with big bones and joints so if someone has not got those attributes they will never look like that .

He looks a bit of a t wat to be honest lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Would you need to take gear?


get your diet spot on and make sure you take creatine and its possible luther


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Years to look shít..... No thanks.
> 
> Yeah he has mass, but it's not a physique i would second glance at walking down the street tbh


Each to there own mate, some like that look some don't, l don't care either way TBH...

I would be happy ish to be that size but then l would want to get lean because as you know this game is a total headfu*k :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Would be rather depressing if I've reached my full potential now,but as you say,who knows. This could be as good as it gets


Yeah l wonder how many of us sometimes think " is this it " ?

I have in the past..


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Couple years, looks sh1te though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Each to there own mate, some like that look some don't, l don't care either way TBH...
> 
> I would be happy ish to be that size but then l would want to get lean because as you know this game is a total headfu*k :lol:


Pmsl

Exactly! Total head fùck :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I recon I could get that size in a year but the second my belly goes further than my chest I crack up can't handle being fat


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Each to there own mate, some like that look some don't, l don't care either way TBH...
> 
> I would be happy ish to be that size but then l would want to get lean because as you know this game is a total headfu*k :lol:


So true lol it is a head fck amount off times I just want to throw in the towl and give up but allways come back for revenge


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks alright for a strongman !

http://www.theworldsstrongestman.com/athlete/mateusz-baron/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Eat sh1t loads and lift heavy mate. Depends on how your body is. I probably could never grt that size until im in my 30s maybe.
> 
> I watched a documentry about a guy who started at like 13 stone or something and built up to be a strongman competitor. If i can find it on the internet ill post it, it was quite interesting.


think thats our very own @ewen


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> think thats our very own @ewen


he said lift heavy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mateusz Baron, world record holder for dead lift in Strong Man, 137KG with full abs at 23/24yo.

Not one person on this site will match his achievements so the disparaging comments above are comical.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Mateusz Baron, world record holder for dead lift in Strong Man, 137KG with full abs at 23/24yo.
> 
> Not one person on this site will match his achievements so the disparaging comments above are comical.


Thats what i was thinking reading these comments. I first saw him in that contest deadlifting and hes a fuking beast !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Milky, easy to say he looks sh1te in pics, stand next to him and it is a different story.

I suppose it depends upon one's goals but MB is a legend in SM at 23/24. I would love to look like him and I cannot wait to see him develop.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @Milky, easy to say he looks sh1te in pics, stand next to him and it is a different story.
> 
> I suppose it depends upon one's goals but MB is a legend in SM at 23/24. I would love to look like him and I cannot wait to see him develop.


I don't think he looks sh*t mate and not one of my posts says any different....


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

132kg @ 6ft 2 !


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sure there's guys on here with better physiques lol? Obviously I'm not one to talk about physiques as I look crap lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Mateusz Baron, world record holder for dead lift in Strong Man, 137KG with full abs at 23/24yo.
> 
> Not one person on this site will match his achievements so the disparaging comments above are comical.


Why couldnt they? He is only human and another human will beat that record. I couldnt do it at 24 doesnt mean someone else cant mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HDU said:


> Sure there's guys on here with better physiques lol?


OK, lets see one guy on here at 137KG with a better physique. Big Bear is the only guy I know here over 140KG and I like MB's physique better. Any other takers?

@Rick89, @ewen, @Mingster, @MattGriff.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

eat much kielbasa, jab often omnadren

source: i watch a lot of strongman


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Why couldnt they? He is only human and another human will beat that record. I couldnt do it at 24 doesnt mean someone else cant mate.


Simple, because these are the genetic elite, it's just like saying that the next Lee Priest, Benedikt Magnusson, Flex Wheeler are knocking about on here. Percentages/probabilities are very low.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @Milky, easy to say he looks sh1te in pics, stand next to him and it is a different story.
> 
> I suppose it depends upon one's goals but MB is a legend in SM at 23/24. I would love to look like him and I cannot wait to see him develop.


I said he looked shít mate 

But that's my opinion, not one for the strongman look ..... As you know :lol:

I prefer the hobby-builder physique


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I said he looked shít mate
> 
> But that's my opinion, not one for the strongman look ..... As you know :lol:
> 
> I prefer the hobby-builder physique


Maybe one day son, maybe one day.........


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I said he looked shít mate
> 
> But that's my opinion, not one for the strongman look ..... As you know :lol:
> 
> I prefer the hobby-builder physique


Rob what about Mariusz Pudzianowski ???


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, lets see one guy on here at 137KG with a better physique. Big Bear is the only guy I know here over 140KG and I like MB's physique better. Any other takers?
> 
> @Rick89, @ewen, @Mingster, @MattGriff.


Why isn't my name mentioned mate? :whistling:

Seriously though, he looks like a beast. Not sure why ppl are saying his physique is sh!t :lol: .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Maybe one day son, maybe one day.........


A man can dream :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Rob what about Mariusz Pudzianowski ???
> 
> View attachment 142871


He photo's well 

Nah tbh he keeps BF is lower than most mate so looks better, great mass!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> OK, lets see one guy on here at 137KG with a better physique. Big Bear is the only guy I know here over 140KG and I like MB's physique better. Any other takers?
> 
> @Rick89, @ewen, @Mingster, @MattGriff.


Oddly the only people I can think of having a physique similar are those from eastern Europe , kk mischa puds krystoff and plenty more , work ethic seems to be the defining factor .

I do think it possible to be big strong and muscular however I think it would take ten years .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Simple, because these are the genetic elite, it's just like saying that the next Lee Priest, Benedikt Magnusson, Flex Wheeler are knocking about on here. Percentages/probabilities are very low.


I get what your saying mate but these guys are still human at the end of the day. Maybe nobody on here atm can match these guys or maybe they can but never tried it. The future wsm or mr olympia may join this week we dont know. The human body and brain is capable than more than our thoughts allow us to know.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Oddly the only people I can think of having a physique similar are those from eastern Europe , kk mischa puds krystoff and plenty more , work ethic seems to be the defining factor .
> 
> I do think it possible to be big strong and muscular however I think it would take ten years .


Ewen what about Žydr?nas Savickas ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I get what your saying mate but these guys are still human at the end of the day. Maybe nobody on here atm can match these guys or maybe they can but never tried it. The future wsm or mr olympia may join this week we dont know. The human body and brain is capable than more than our thoughts allow us to know.


Exactly, so you agree, the probabilities are miniscule.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I get what your saying mate but these guys are still human at the end of the day. Maybe nobody on here atm can match these guys or maybe they can but never tried it. The future wsm or mr olympia may join this week we dont know. The human body and brain is capable than more than our thoughts allow us to know.


I am looking forward to somebody who is 137KG steeping forward who can DL 440 KG raw.

If you spot him, shout me......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Ewen what about Žydr?nas Savickas ?


What about him ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> What about him ?


He your hero ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> He your hero ?


No, although I do envy his strength .


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> No, although I do envy his strength .


I read he eats fryups daily and even post workout !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> He your hero ?


Savickas is the greatest Sm who ever lived. Of that, there is no doubt.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Savickas is the greatest Sm who ever lived. Of that, there is no doubt.


3 time World's Strongest Man champion

2 time winner IFSA Strongman World Championships

6 time Arnold Strongman Classic champion

3 time Europe's Strongest Man champion

4 time winner World Log Lift Championships

11 time Lithuania's Strongest Man champion


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Savickas is the greatest Sm who ever lived. Of that, there is no doubt.


I think this is beginning to prove to be true mate, and lets be really honest he does looks sh*t, not like he gives a flying fu*k tho.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think this is beginning to prove to be true mate, and lets be really honest he does looks sh*t, not like he gives a flying fu*k tho.


Milky, there is no doubt now, but yes, he has a tractor tyre


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am looking forward to somebody who is 137KG steeping forward who can DL 440 KG raw.
> 
> If you spot him, shout me......


These people come one out of ten thousand or so. This guy can dl 440 and that now has set a bar for someone to push themselves and beat it and it will be eventualy. Once someone held the record for 430kg or 435 i dunno and that would of been impressive till someone beat it.

I dont know what this guy looks like but im sure he is on you tube so ill have a look later mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A real SM can win WSM and Arnold, two different test of strength. DOes anybody have Pudzs Arnold achievements ? Or any other SMs?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Could someone tell me if the WSM is tested ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not wanting to create an argument here but surely it is a question of personal preference? I'm disappointed that anyone would describe someone else as 'looking sh1te.' It may well be an honest opinion but it is not a very well mannered one. Personally I dislike the emaciated ripped look but I wouldn't be abusive about someone who coveted it. To each their own, I say.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> These people come one out of ten thousand or so. This guy can dl 440 and that now has set a bar for someone to push themselves and beat it and it will be eventualy. Once someone held the record for 430kg or 435 i dunno and that would of been impressive till someone beat it.
> 
> I dont know what this guy looks like but im sure he is on you tube so ill have a look later mate


10,000/1, more like 1,000,000 to 1 imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Could someone tell me if the WSM is tested ?


1g Test a day for the top boys


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 1g Test a day for the top boys


Do they test the competitors ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Do they test the competitors ?


Of course not, these boys walk about at 170KG+


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why is worlds SM on chan 5 right now? i swear i watched it a few months back on 5 :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Do they test the competitors ?


Yes they test them with feats of strength .


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> why is worlds SM on chan 5 right now? i swear i watched it a few months back on 5 :confused1:


qualifying mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure why people are saying strongmen look sh1t considering the physiques of the people saying it are tbh shocking .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Not sure why people are saying strongmen look sh1t considering the physiques of the people saying it are tbh shocking .


think its called having an opinion mate. its no different to a bloke driving a mondeo but saying that they dont like the new ferrari on top gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not sure why people are saying strongmen look sh1t considering the physiques of the people saying it are tbh shocking .


Don't be shy, name names.

@R0BLET

:lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> think its called having an opinion mate. its no different to a bloke driving a mondeo but saying that they dont like the new ferrari on top gear


what you drive ash ?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

7 years if you want the size and strength but if just the mass then 4


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Don't be shy, name names.
> 
> @R0BLET
> 
> :lol:


In my honest opinion no-one posting in this thread comes within a country mile of matching either the strength, the physique, or the athleticism of Mateusz Baron.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mingster said:


> In my honest opinion no-one posting in this thread comes within a country mile of matching either the strength, the physique, or the athleticism of Mateusz Baron.


i reckon i could come close........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> what you drive ash ?


the wife mental


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> the wife mental


married mate ? how you manage that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> think its called having an opinion mate. its no different to a bloke driving a mondeo but saying that they dont like the new ferrari on top gear


See what you did there


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> married mate ? how you manage that ?


pretty easily. i also dont need help maintaining an erection either. let me know if you need any more tips



ewen said:


> See what you did there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> i reckon i could come close........


Going by some of your comments in this thread id be surprised if your shoes don't have velcro straps on .


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> pretty easily. i also dont need help maintaining and erection either. let me know if you need any more tips


bit of a low blow there.....after everything i have done for you


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Going by some of your comments in this thread id be surprised if your shoes don't have velcro straps on .


Why MR Weatherburn ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> bit of a low blow there.....after everything i have done for you


you're right Kenneth, it was wrong of me to mock your attempts to get a woman to have sex with you and for that I apologise


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kenny don't know how you look currently but can be achieved easily within 5 years if training, nutrition and drugs are spot on. I don't know how anyone can say he look like **** :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> In my honest opinion no-one posting in this thread comes within a country mile of matching either the strength, the physique, or the athleticism of Mateusz Baron.


And I never claimed to be near these physiques people are comparing to, and my posts are MY opinion.

Go read them


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> Kenny don't know how you look currently but can be achieved easily within 5 years if training, nutrition and drugs are spot on. I don't know how anyone can say he look like **** :lol:


good answer mate. REPS !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> And I never claimed to be near these physiques people are comparing to, and my posts are MY opinion.
> 
> Go read them


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion mate, no doubt about that. Just don't see the need to be insulting or to belittle another when giving it that's all. We all have different goals and needs with regard to our shared love of the gym and this guy is in the top couple of per cent of his chosen field. He should be given huge respect for that surely?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Why MR Weatherburn ?


You never stick to anything , anything needing a bit of effort is too much effort for you .

If you got diet training and gear spot on then in 5 years you can be a muscular man mountain .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're right Kenneth, it was wrong of me to mock your attempts to get a woman to have sex with you and for that I apologise


your out of order Ash, he wasn't wanting to have sex with her, he wanted to ruin her


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're right Kenneth, it was wrong of me to mock your attempts to get a woman to have sex with you and for that I apologise


your out of order Ash, he wasn't wanting to have sex with her, he wanted to ruin her


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> your out of order Ash, he wasn't wanting to have sex with her, he wanted to ruin her


having sex with him would be the same thing would it not?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> i reckon i could come close........


How old are you? Do you have a pic? Vids etc?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> good answer mate. REPS !


No problem mate and no disrespect to anyone who said they'll never look like him due to genetics IMO are mentally weak and don't have the work ethic. The only difference with the people who succeed in life is they want it hard enough and will do anything they can to get it. Do you honestly think you'll get anything in life you desire with a negative attitude?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> No problem mate and no disrespect to anyone who said they'll never look like him due to genetics IMO are mentally weak and don't have the work ethic. The only difference with the people who succeed in life is they want it hard enough and will do anything they can to get it. Do you honestly think you'll get anything in life you desire with a negative attitude?


very philosophical fat....you've changed !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> How old are you? Do you have a pic? Vids etc?


bit forward


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> bit forward


A ny pics forward to G Glitter, Thai Jail, Thai.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> very philosophical fat....you've changed !


Lol I've grown up but seriously why put limits on what you can achieve?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> Lol I've grown up but seriously why put limits on what you can achieve?


very true mate.......Still love zyzz ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fat said:


> Lol I've grown up but seriously why put limits on what you can achieve?


i havent seen you post in years dude lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> very true mate.......Still love zyzz ?


Never loved him just thought he was very inspirational to the younger generation. I guess things got out of hand when people mocked a dead person and banned the topic of Zyzz.

Some people would learn a few things from his quote:

"Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton. Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, **** a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and **** what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way. "


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> Never loved him just thought he was very inspirational to the younger generation. I guess things got out of hand when people mocked a dead person and banned the topic of Zyzz.
> 
> Some people would learn a few things from his quote:
> 
> "Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton. Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, **** a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and **** what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way. "


great quote


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Fat, grow up.

@Kennyken, what physique do you aspire to?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> View attachment 142870


I don't think this should be too hard to reach.

Aslong as you haven't got really sh*t genetics and you eats lots and train hard plus some AAS, I would say a few years.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Fat, grow up.
> 
> @Kennyken, what physique do you aspire to?


18st @ 15% BF mate

Currently 15 stone @ 24% BF

Havent trained in 6 months


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> 18st @ 15% BF mate
> 
> Currently 15 stone @ 24% BF
> 
> Havent trained in 6 months


I think you'll need to start training mate :lol:


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Just reading through this thread, I want dat polish genetics.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I don't think this should be too hard to reach.
> 
> Aslong as you haven't got really sh*t genetics and you eats lots and train hard plus some AAS, I would say a few years.


137KG with abs, 440 KG DL. You reckon you can train this?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I reckon this type is harder than the classic bodybuilder. So much mass and strength in certain areas is hard to find


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

id like the size and similar BF not worried about strength


----------



## Jb1983 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> he said lift heavy


Spot on mate - some people are in a dream world..


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> id like the size and similar BF not worried about strength


Your potential mass is based on your wrist and knee circumference imo. If you have narrow joints you will never look like this sorry to break it to you


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess it's about how long it will take you to build the time machine you'll need to go back in time to make sure some bruiser with incredible genes impregnates your mother and keep your fingers crossed those genes get passed on to you.

Better yet, stop dreaming of molding yourself to look like someone else and just aim to build the best possible physique your current genes are capable of.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

He's nearly 300lbs dude going of your stats photo. [email protected], and 24yrs old jesus not likely but who knows, you could probably have a smaller version of his size with serious work and drugs.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> I know this a difficult question to answer as there are so many factors.
> 
> But i really like this type of physique
> 
> ...


Kenny youd luk amazin that big!!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Kenny youd luk amazin that big!!!!


You reckon. Id love to be that big! I think I look amazing anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Years to look shít..... No thanks.
> 
> Yeah he has mass, but it's not a physique i would second glance at walking down the street tbh


Really, :confused1: he looks the dogs bollacks, myself not interested in the other look 

Just my opinion , also..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> You reckon. Id love to be that big! I think I look amazing anyway


well then youd be super amazin

theres something awesome about the massive ones and all the girls love big big


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well then youd be super amazin
> 
> theres something awesome about the massive ones and all the girls love big big


You've given inspiration there.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The appearance of the physique is only a part of it. What the physique can actually do is what is special.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

I think he looks f*king awesome!

And as Ming said, physical attributes to go with it are immense!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Im happy with my shape also look as strong as I am! He is a good strongman still competes at a good level and is very very good deadlifter!!!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 137KG with abs, 440 KG DL. You reckon you can train this?


I didn't realise he was 137kg. I think this look is achievable, maybe not the weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I didn't realise he was 137kg. I think this look is achievable, maybe not the weight.


Great I'll aim for the lighter version


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I didn't realise he was 137kg. I think this look is achievable, maybe not the weight.


SC, I did't think so, there is only a small percentage of people who can walk about at 137KG with abs who can DL 440KG


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Not wanting to create an argument here but surely it is a question of personal preference? I'm disappointed that anyone would describe someone else as 'looking sh1te.' It may well be an honest opinion but it is not a very well mannered one. Personally I dislike the emaciated ripped look but I wouldn't be abusive about someone who coveted it. To each their own, I say.


Completely agree, I started off wanting the ripped look at the end of my journey, now I'm almost at a size that I could, potentially cut back to that look, I'm petrified of looking skinny. So no idea where I'm going, it is all down to personal preference. I think the current Olympia mass monsters look odd, and would hate that look. That doesn't belittle their achievements or make them look sh1t.

Marius has an awesome physique, and with a very few exceptions on this forum anybody who thinks they look better is deluded


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> Really, :confused1: he looks the dogs bollacks, myself not interested in the other look
> 
> Just my opinion , also..


There we go then, another opinion.

Don't see why people can't deal with honesty on here :lol:

I said he looks shít, the next person says he looks great.

Funny thing is when people say "I want to look like zyzz" they get flamed to fùck 

Each to there own :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> There we go then, another opinion.
> 
> Don't see why people can't deal with honesty on here :lol:
> 
> ...


They don't get flamed mate, totally untrue, they get banned :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> There we go then, another opinion.
> 
> Don't see why people can't deal with honesty on here :lol:
> 
> ...


Means nothing, just another opinion :beer:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> They don't get flamed mate, totally untrue, they get banned :thumb:


I had better watch out then :whistling:

Don't personally like the big look - not that I would ever get there with the amount I can eat...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Milky said:


> Very very VERY few of us will ever reach our full potential in the sport as its just not in us to do so.
> 
> And its impossible to guess what our full potential would actually be, IMO of course.


I fully agree with this.

When we see top competitors we say it's in the genes, but what we are forgetting is that what if we trained like they did , diet, chemicals, rest etc .... We could teach somewhere near their level.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, lets see one guy on here at 137KG with a better physique. Big Bear is the only guy I know here over 140KG and I like MB's physique better. Any other takers?
> 
> @Rick89, @ewen, @Mingster, @MattGriff.


My physique is very similar to be honest, but more hairy!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> View attachment 142869





Kennyken said:


> View attachment 142870


looks very bloated TBH, and has no pecs? They look like spaniel ears, flat as a witches tit lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/177192-mateusz-baron-300kg-deadlift-12-reps.html

Insane power for his age.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a beast. You'd need to be genetically predisposed to get to that kind of size... and the meds and AAS, and omg, the food, so much food.


----------



## TheGunShow (Mar 16, 2014)

depends on what you already have to work with? and how much you want to put it?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> You wanna look fat? Awesome


would,nt say he is fat ,he has a physique and build most can only dream about


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MB is a legend.

Here is a bigger legend, lifting on Saturday.






Is he fat too?


----------

